

Geeks drive girls out of computer science - edw519
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/34437233/ns/technology_and_science-science/

======
ryanelkins
Man, and all this time I thought it was because of their smaller brains.

OK, just kidding. This sounds like it could apply to any science or math
related major, not just computer science. Also, it seems to basically say that
people feel unfortable in cultural surroundings they don't relate to.

Also, I don't think I ever had a classroom with Star Trek posters, video game
boxes, and Coke cans lying around. the whole experiment just seems a little
too basic.

------
tobtoh
I wonder what women think of working at a place like Pixar. From the photos
I've seen, the workspaces are often decorated in very whimsical ways that
aren't quite 'geeky', but do border on being stereotypically geeky. Yet to me
(as a guy), Pixar looks like awesome place to work.

------
loupgarou21
hmm, at the college I went to, there were almost no female students in the
automotive repair courses... Obviously it was all the star trek posters.

